# [Canadian NR] 1.07 2x2 single by Jacob Hyootnick



## yoshinator (Aug 2, 2014)

gj


----------



## Iggy (Aug 2, 2014)

lel gj


----------



## RayLam (Aug 2, 2014)

which comp?US Nats?


----------



## 10461394944000 (Aug 2, 2014)

slow

0.77

lel 2x2


----------



## FailCuber (Aug 2, 2014)

RayLam said:


> which comp?US Nats?


Yes.


----------



## yoshinator (Aug 2, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> slow
> 
> 0.77
> 
> lel 2x2



lol if lucas or rami or anybody with decent tps got this it would be wr, i suck


----------



## PJKCuber (Aug 2, 2014)

Is that a GoPro on your head?


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 11, 2014)

is it weird that id rather perform this y2 U L' U L U' L'?


----------



## guysensei1 (Aug 11, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> is it weird that id rather perform this y2 U L' U L U' L'?



Now that you mentioned it, yes I would do it like that. (If I knew advanced 2x2 cases or whatever this one was)


----------



## ottozing (Aug 11, 2014)

z x2 R U' R U R' U'?


----------



## kcl (Aug 11, 2014)

rowehessler said:


> is it weird that id rather perform this y2 U L' U L U' L'?



That's how I would do it.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Aug 11, 2014)

Same time on the same scramble C:


----------

